# Can a wife work at all?



## Gaplifegirl (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi I am very new to this. Everything I have read so far on this site is very interesting, I am hoping someone can help me. 
My husband has an H1 visa and will start in a few months in California I am going with him on H4 visa. Is there any thing I can do at all to earn some pocket money. I am a qualified physiotherapist in UK and a piano and violin teacher. I was hoping to maybe teach private music lessons, is this possible? If he gets residency will I be able to work then? Thanks


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Gaplifegirl said:


> Hi I am very new to this. Everything I have read so far on this site is very interesting, I am hoping someone can help me.
> My husband has an H1 visa and will start in a few months in California I am going with him on H4 visa. Is there any thing I can do at all to earn some pocket money. I am a qualified physiotherapist in UK and a piano and violin teacher. I was hoping to maybe teach private music lessons, is this possible? If he gets residency will I be able to work then? Thanks


You can work when his employer sponsors him for residency.

Another avenue to explore would be to get your state license for physiotherapy sorted and then pursue your own H1b. As you'll be "on the ground", this should be much easier than doing it from abroad.

You can't give music lessons for any remuneration while in H4 status.


----------



## Gaplifegirl (Feb 14, 2010)

Fatbrit said:


> You can work when his employer sponsors him for residency.
> 
> Another avenue to explore would be to get your state license for physiotherapy sorted and then pursue your own H1b. As you'll be "on the ground", this should be much easier than doing it from abroad.
> 
> You can't give music lessons for any remuneration while in H4 status.



Thankyou so much. I will have a sabatical then until I can get a licence to practice physio. Regards Gaplifegirl


----------

